# Topics > Toys >  Robo Alive, real-life robotic pets, ZURU Toys Inc., Guangzhou, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ZURU Toys Inc.

Website - zururobofish.com

Home page - roboalive.zuru.com

----------


## Airicist

ROBO ALIVE I Real-life Robotic Pet Snake & Lizard

Published on Apr 1, 2017




> Can you catch them?! Bring play to life with ZURU's ROBO ALIVE’s Life-like Robotic SNAKE & LIZARD. 
> 
> Robotic technology allows the Lurking Lizard to scurry at speeds out running even the fastest predators!
> 
> Watch as your Life-like Slithering Snake moves, silently slithering its body and flicking its tongue looking for his next meal. 
> 
> Perfect gift for 4-9 years olds! 
> 
> Get ready for kids everywhere to enjoy a whole set of life-like creatures that truly come alive!

----------


## Airicist

Scary LIZARD GECKO in our room! Toddler plays with robo alive pets snake lizard and toys zuru

Published on Jul 18, 2017




> We have scary reptiles lurking in our room... it's Robo Alive Lurking Lizard and Slithering Snake. They move like real lizards! We have a green and red one, they walk weird with their feet rotating in the ground. You can also tilt their heads, and their skins feels real. Skyheart and mommy got scared playing with them inside the room.
> 
> These animatronic toys are from Zuru, you can buy these lizard toys for kids in Toys R Us and Walmart.

----------


## Airicist

Robo Alive Slithering Snake & Lurking Lizard from Zuru

Published on Aug 12, 2017




> The Robo Alive Lurking Lizard, from Zuru is for children 3-and-up. This Saharan Red Lizard requires two triple-A batteries. Activated by a small on/off switch underneath its chest and is propelled by its fast moving legs. Just flip the switch and this Robo comes Alive! 
> 
> Product Info: The Robo Alive Lurking Lizard, from Zuru is for children 3-and-up. This Saharan Red Lizard requires two triple-A batteries. Instructions are included for assistance with the batteries. The reptile is activated by a small on/off switch underneath its chest and is propelled by its fast moving legs. Just flip the switch and this Robo comes Alive! The lizard is made of both plastic and some softer rubber parts. It has realistic reflective eyes, that never lose focus as it races around to find its next meal. I love how the lizard pauses when you tilt its head, as if to show you how much he appreciates the attention. I like the way the lizard and snake move. It does sometimes get stuck if it runs into something, so I recommend playing on some open spaces. Also, try to give your lizard exercise on smooth surfaces - stay away from thick carpet, grass, sand or bumpy ground. Robo Alive also offers a snake, turtle, fish and anglerfish. Additionally, there is a Cute-Seas line of Robo Alive, for those who like their animals to look pretty in pink. And there's a Robo Alive Junior set, intended for bath-time. All Robo Alive products are sold separately. You may not scare your sister into thinking there is a real reptile in her room, or get dad to call animal control, but these little creatures are a lot of fun. And hopefully, this can spark further interest in reptiles, adding a great bonus educational element to the toy.

----------


## Airicist

Zuru Robo Alive Snake and Lizard review - Great stocking stuffer!

Published on Oct 25, 2017




> Zuru Robo Alive Snake and Robo Alive Lizard - fun robotic toys that make great stocking stuffers for 2017

----------

